# Tips for the Surfside Jetty fishing?



## alexp (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey I will be going to the Surfside Jetty later this week. I have never been before and could use any tips such as what size weights and hooks as well as what bait to use. Also I will be mostly catching and releasing so I am not searching for any one type of fish thanks. Any fishing techniques are appreciated.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

surf rods for bull reds and shark. trout rods, plastics, and spoons for trout and smacks. or


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The rocks with black seaweed are too slippery to stand on. Fish with live shrimp under a cork withe steel leaders. Get there early just before sunrise.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Take a look at the weather before you go. You might save yourself from a miserable trip.

If you don't care what you catch, take dead shrimp and fish on the bottom. Just be sure you can cast out past the rocks and when you reel your line in, reel in fast so you don't get caught in the rocks.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I seen most everyone out there using something like this.

They tie their main line to the top of a cork like this. Then they also tie another leader line to the top of the cork. The leader they were using was long, like 8 to 10 feet. Then they threw out past the rocks. I didn't see too many of them getting hung up so it must work.


----------



## markmontalbano (Jun 20, 2011)

get there as early as posible and throw popping corks near the front of the jettie. make sure you fish on the surf side and not the chanal side.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmm - that's a long, long leader for use with a popping cork.

I think my leaders have never really gone more than 2'.



The1ThatGotAway said:


> They tie their main line to the top of a cork like this. Then they also tie another leader line to the top of the cork. The leader they were using was long, like 8 to 10 feet.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Hmmm - that's a long, long leader for use with a popping cork.
> 
> I think my leaders have never really gone more than 2'.


That is a bit long, I wouldn't think a person could cast a leader 8-10' either


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Icetrey said:


> That is a bit long, I wouldn't think a person could cast a leader 8-10' either


8 -10 foot leaders is what they use further out on the Jetty. And, they catch a lot of fish that way.

They use a much longer rod out there too. Something like a steelhead rod.

However, If I was fishing up close to the beach, I would probably use my standard popping rod with a leader 2 - 4' long.


----------



## 1sicpup (Mar 16, 2009)

The line is tied to the bottom of the cork, then 18 to 24 inches below that the main line is connected, and the hook and weight are 6 to 8 feet below that. They use long rods usually 10 to 12 footers to cast these rigs. The asian folks are masters at this technique. I believe it's called a "lemon rig". 
I think a bobber stopper could be used the same way.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I seen most everyone out there using something like this.
> 
> They tie their main line to the top of a cork like this. Then they also tie another leader line to the top of the cork. The leader they were using was long, like 8 to 10 feet. Then they threw out past the rocks. I didn't see too many of them getting hung up so it must work.


_*I'm confused, tie both main line and leader line to top of cork?  Or, was this a misprint?*_


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

1sicpup said:


> The line is tied to the bottom of the cork, then 18 to 24 inches below that the main line is connected, and the hook and weight are 6 to 8 feet below that. They use long rods usually 10 to 12 footers to cast these rigs. The asian folks are masters at this technique. I believe it's called a "lemon rig".
> I think a bobber stopper could be used the same way.


That's right! If a person wants to catch fish, especially trout, from the SS Jetty, just go and watch how the Asian folks are doing it.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*This is what I wanted to know. I thought I misunderstood the post.
*_


----------



## Leaky WadersL (Feb 3, 2009)

I wear an old pair of golf shoes on the jetty and am able to walk the slippery rocks without a problem. The spikes on the bottom of the shoes bite into the barnicles and grip the rough surface of the rock. Makes landing fish so much easier. The spikes will wear down over time so have a replacement set on hand. I wait until I am ready to fish before putting on the golf shoes so wear something else to walk from the parking area to your fishing destination.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

Catch some fiddler crabs, or live shrimp, Put them under a cork, 2-3 feet. Cast a couple feet from the rocks near the end of the jetties, and you will tear up thensheepshead.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

the cork on the right is what i use except i tape the cork with red electric tape to protect the cork from banging the rocks. we also make our own cork as well, same concept from the pic but with heavier weight and add a ball cork on top of it and tape them with red, yellow, or white electric tape so you can see it better when its far out. 

we use longer rods and the hook leader we use are between 8-10 ft. you can use shorter hook line but its only good for fish close to the rocks. the reason we use long line is to reach the fish in the deeper column. 

you can fish both surf side or the channel side, it just depend on where the fish are, lol!!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Fish at night with lights.
2. I wouldn't waste your gas right now the water is totally trashed right now due to the high winds. Feel free to shoot me a pm and I can tell you what the water looks like later in the week!


----------

